# Atlanta Anyone? Anyone at all???



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Well...I tried looking for people in Los Angeles, Caifornia. Got almost no replies. I tried looking for people in Fort. Lauderdale, Florida. Got absolutely NO replies. So now I'm going to try it one more time. What the hell have I got to lose! I will be in Atlanta from the 22nd to December 11th and I was curious to know if anyone with IBS is out there.Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## ShoniaB (Jul 17, 2007)

Jeff10023 said:


> Well...I tried looking for people in Los Angeles, Caifornia. Got almost no replies. I tried looking for people in Fort. Lauderdale, Florida. Got absolutely NO replies. So now I'm going to try it one more time. What the hell have I got to lose! I will be in Atlanta from the 22nd to December 11th and I was curious to know if anyone with IBS is out there.Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## ShoniaB (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Jeff -I wish I had known about this group or you when you came to Atlanta. I just found it today and was looking for fellow Atlantans and any support groups here that I could join. I hope you were able to meet people during your visit and perhaps if you have plans on coming back to town, we'll get the opportunity to chat.Take Care,ShoniaB


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

ShoniaB said:


> Hi Jeff -I wish I had known about this group or you when you came to Atlanta. I just found it today and was looking for fellow Atlantans and any support groups here that I could join. I hope you were able to meet people during your visit and perhaps if you have plans on coming back to town, we'll get the opportunity to chat.Take Care,ShoniaB


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Are there support groups in Atlanta? Looking for some for my 13 yr old son. Please reply.ThanksSteve


----------

